# Navbar Button Double Vibrate?



## LinePiece (Aug 15, 2012)

My nexus 10 seems to vibrate twice every time I touch one of the navbar buttons. It does this for all 3 navbar buttons, and it's different from the double vibrate associated with the google now home button shortcut (which sounds like 3 vibrates). Touching the app drawer button produces this behavior as well. It's a noticeable (albeit rapid) series of two short vibration pulses. Longer vibrations feel fine. This holds true on both stock and paranoid android roms.

Is anyone else experiencing this behavior? Is it standard for the nexus 10?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine does this too, so I don't think it's a bug of any kind. Regardless, I do think its kind of annoying

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup, it so strong it feels double. I think it's actually set to have a "touch down" and a "release up" vibration.
To adjust vibration it's done on the kernel level.
Go here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2015874
Flash this kernel. 
Then down load the KTweakerT app in the OP.
Open the app and go to extras>vibration strength> (pick a value) I use anything in the low 20s. Works great. 


Edit: So this mod doesn't really change the slight double up/down vibrate pattern, but it lowers the overall strength to make the double vibration far less noticeable and less annoying.


----------

